# Problems



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Is this forum having any problems or is it the firewall? I had a hard time posting and viewing stuff until I turned off the firewall.
THe pages wouldn't load but came up with a error screen.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Nothing going on here. Please post your error messages so we can better help out.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Rage is not the only one. I'm getting the Internet Explorer "Cannot find server" message a lot on your website today and yesterday.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

That's the one I got too.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The server has been getting some maintenance so it's been up and down. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------

